# Sapelo Island



## Jason Huckaby (Sep 3, 2010)

got picked for Nov quota hunt.  



Just curious if anyone has any info on the island hunt.
This is first quota hunt so kind noob at it.


----------



## deersteward (Sep 3, 2010)

*Sapelo Hunt*

I got picked for Nov. 4-6. I need info as well from anyone who has been on this hunt.


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ill be there for that hunt too.

Good luck yall!


----------



## davidf (Sep 3, 2010)

one word....... thermacell...........


----------



## biker13 (Sep 3, 2010)

Area 11.


----------



## pepperrocks (Sep 7, 2010)

Got picked also, really excited I know a few guys at church that switch between here and Cumberland, lots of Hogs, cows too, they say its like going back in time.


----------



## Jason Huckaby (Sep 7, 2010)

is bassboat too small to get there or do we need to look into the ferry?


----------



## riskyb (Sep 7, 2010)

if you go by ferry pack light and dont forget anything


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 7, 2010)

Anybody know how they do the dropping off/picking you up? What about if you kill a deer? Do they wait for you at the meeting point or do I gotta get the deer to the road with me before they get there?


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Sep 8, 2010)

you better be at the road at pick up time or you'll have a long drag back to camp...if your not on the road to get picked up they dont even slow down when they go by


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know how they do the picking up ... or what the pick up time is...I'm going to call down there and I'll let you know what I find out.

I'll be there for the Nov. 4-6 hunt.

See you guys at camp.



*EDIT:  I just called down and the man to talk to is a man by the name of Mark Day.  He was out so I sent an email asking about the pick ups, etc...I'll let you know how he responds...


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 10, 2010)

just heard back..just get the animal to the road and the truck will scoop you both up and take you back to camp.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone have a good packing list for sapelo? I was drawn for the Oct 21-23 hunt.


----------



## bucktail (Sep 14, 2010)

Take a thermacell!!!!! They come through camp honking their car horn really early, I mean really early!! 3:45 sounds close, if they wait til 4 you slept in. Take a thermacell!!! A bass boat can make it on a nice day, but don't expect a nice day. We took our 17ft whaler, but we are comfortable in rough seas with it just expect to get wet and you will have a lot of stuff to tie down. Bring a thermacell, lots of refills!! Expect everything you bring to get wet. I packed my duffel into a big plastic bin and it stayed dry through a monsoon. Bring a big tarp, bigger than you think, in fact once you find a tarp you think is good get the next size bigger. Take a thermacell with lots of refills!!! Bring good food! Bring a bow saw for firewood. Bring strong adult beverage, expect to be cold and wet. Take a few durflame things for starting camp fire. Bring a thermacell!! Lots of ice. Seat cushion!!! 

It is a great hunt!! In another world. You will have a great time even if it rains. Enjoy the views and the people in camp, everyone is fun a real nice. Bring a fishing pole with a poppin cork and a pocket full of jigs and electric chicken paddletails. Oh yeah a thermacell!!


----------



## medic1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Bring your normal camping and hunting gear with following additions and exceptions: bring a boat cushion for the trailer ride; prepare exceptionally well for rain, skeeters, and ticks; pack disposable goods in coolers instead of tote boxes; bring money for ice and firewood in case you run low; be sure you know the difference in a well-used deer trial and a cow trial.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 14, 2010)

medic1 said:


> be sure you know the difference in a well-used deer trial and a cow trail.



Funny, a cow would be awfully hard to drag out.

Also, if each person by himself is limited to a 48 quart cooler (as I read it), how are folks packing out the meat at the conclusion of the hunt?  Are they just hauling it out gutted, if there is refrigerated storage or something like that, or are they only bringing out a cooler full?


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 14, 2010)

Not just any cow..these are from the herd left by R.J. Reynolds..they are long horns..trophy for the Caddilac  : )

they have a cooler there for deer.  they won't let you put a hog in there, though...

there is a two deer limit..no limit for hogs...

mmmm...pork chops for the camp..

seriously, though, I was thinking about this also...still pondering and don't have a solution with the 48 quart limit on the cooler.   I would love to tag a hog as well...but...


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Sep 15, 2010)

we always took 3 coolers a piece  and all 3 would be full of ice and they always let use put hogs in they cooler if they were in a cooler with the lid duck taped shut  i've been 13 times and never had a problem take the biggest tarp you can find and 2 thermacell just in case  and a cushion and some tucks medicated pads for the trailer ride  and even if a cow charges you dont shoot it and belive me they can be mean they can move purdy dang quick good luck


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 15, 2010)

are you hanging the tarp up over the tent for rain?


----------



## jgriffi87 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ill be down for the Nov 17-19 hunt.


----------



## 35rem (Sep 3, 2011)

jgriffi87 said:


> Ill be down for the Nov 17-19 hunt.



I got picked for the same hunt .  Looking for any info from someone who's been before.


----------



## jgriffi87 (Sep 4, 2011)

35rem said:


> I got picked for the same hunt .  Looking for any info from someone who's been before.



Yeah me too. Ive never been to Sapelo or on a WMA quota hunt.


----------



## RawDog (Sep 4, 2011)

I got Nov 3-5. Will be my first time so looking for as much advice as I can get.  (2011)


----------



## Medic2090 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Nov 3-5*

I'm glad we are starting to get some in put on this hunt. Somebody needs to write a book on hunting sapelo. I would buy a copy. Look forward to meeting everyone. I called and got on the early Ferry morning before hunt. My Bud has hunted Ossabaw and told me they use the large garbage cans with wheels you can carry alot of stuff.Yall keep the good info coming. Let get this layed out and us GON group can be prepaired for a gr8 hunt. Besafe and God Bless


----------



## Medic2090 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Map Grids for sapelo with sections?*

Anybody got a copy of a map with the sections marked for the Nov 3-5 A hunt with south area. If so would you please post it .   Thanks


----------



## medic1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Plenty of info on Sapelo on this forum. Just do a search.


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Sep 5, 2011)

Call me for any info been a regular 229221922shayne going in Oct 678 and buy the way you can put almost two deer average weight around 60 lbs I always get a 100 lb Buck that's usually one of the top 5 of the hunt but its a blast


----------



## Balido (Sep 6, 2011)

Shayne, thanks for taking my call yesterday evening.  I appreciate the tips, tricks, and insights you shared.  Your years of Sapelo experience is certainly a treasure.

The veteran tip you gave about using a large garbage can with wheels to haul gear from ferry to campsite would have been good however i spoke with Mr. Day from DNR that will be hosting us on the island.  Mr. Day said that trash can are no longer accepted on the island as they were becoming too hard to manage.  He now suggests the large tubs like Sterlite or Rubbermaid that way they can be stacked and stored easily.  Also the idea of using gatorade type bottles with frozen water for the cooler is good too.  Not only is it an ice source but a water source as well.  And your, right, that type of bottle is very quiet. 

Reserve your ferry time slot by calling (912) 437-3224.  It's $10 round trip.  Ferry times can be found at http://www.uga.edu/ugami/ferry/index.htm  .  Once on the island, a trailer will be used to transport camping equipment to the site. 

I will be on the archery hunt from 3-5 Oct.


----------



## furry chinchilla (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey all, I found out I got picked for the Oct 20-22.  Really appreciate any and all info if anyone has it regarding the earlier hunt, I have 2 thermacells lol so that much Im ready for.  Coming from ATL area, and would love to hook up with a few good peeps prior to the trip just to have some folks to talk to prior.  Anyways, will hopefully bring back some good pointers for the folks that are earlier.  I have hard that you get picked for areas, is there truth to that?  Really not sure what I got myself into .  Thanks!


----------

